# Help on exercising



## crowderfamily (Jun 3, 2013)

What are the best ways to excercise my show goat? Need to put more muscle on!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

crowderfamily said:


> What are the best ways to excercise my show goat? Need to put more muscle on!


Up and down a hill. Put feeders on stilts or hang, make them step up to get water. Put in different areas of the pen, longest distances from each other possible. Walk, move, move some more!

Massaging the muscles can help stimulate build as well. Plus they love it!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My kids wethers aren't big muscled show goats. But, they are doing the best with them. They walk them every morning for about 15 minutes, we don't have any hills, so they try to keep a steady pace.
After that, they walk them on their hind legs <we call it dancing LOL>, Basically they do this until they all collapse LOL 
Then they walk them out again for another 5 minutes.

Put the feeder up, and put some cinder blocks underneath for them to put their front feet on, so they are stretching <like bracing> when they eat. 
Also if you can put anything in their pen that they can play on.
Our goat kids very favorite thing to jump and be silly 

I'm sure someone else will have more/better suggestions, but that's what my kids do with their wethers.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

We are running ours due to advice from a seasoned champ. I admit, it has made me look into finding something easier, but we are all having a great time! We walk them out to the front of the yard, (about 300 feet), then let them loose and yell like crazy. They take off running for the barn, lol. It has worked wonders with our show sheep, and we have only been running the goats for a few days, but I can tell a difference in their posture and can see some definition where before there was none. We do this for about 45 minutes to an hour.
Some really fancy people use treadmills, but I don't trust that. A goat or any animal could get really hurt if you aren't careful. 
The hills and ramps/ blocks to stand while eating are also great.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

One thing you could try is to take a large horse halter and put it on the goat upside down(if that makes sense), then take a long piece of rope and run it through a tire. You attach clips to each end of the rope and clip it onto the halter. You can then have the lamb/goat run pulling the tire behind them. I did this with a show lamb one year and won grand champion at our county show. I even added rocks to the inside of the tire when it started to get easy for him. It was easy, cheap, and it worked.


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

I know someone who for their sheep they have kind of a makeshift corral set up with a smaller one inside it, almost like a race track, then they have a ramp they can put in it. They just have the herding dog chase the sheep around for ten minutes several times a day, then with the ramp for a couple laps a few times a day.

That's what they use for sheep, if I ever got back into market wethers or meat breeds I would set something like that up. Or when I get market sheep.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Human treadmill with a box around it.run them for 5mins then walk them (not on treadmill, on land) for 10-15


----------



## thestockdogcompany (Feb 26, 2012)

Track dog.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

still said:


> One thing you could try is to take a large horse halter and put it on the goat upside down(if that makes sense), then take a long piece of rope and run it through a tire. You attach clips to each end of the rope and clip it onto the halter. You can then have the lamb/goat run pulling the tire behind them. I did this with a show lamb one year and won grand champion at our county show. I even added rocks to the inside of the tire when it started to get easy for him. It was easy, cheap, and it worked.


I did that with a pony I could never catch. Whenever the kids wanted to "ride him" they'd just jump onto the tire and go for a ride. Lol.

But for exercising him walk him like crazy or chase him around the pen a lot.
That's why I have cattle dogs, I'm to lazy to run much


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

thestockdogcompany said:


> Track dog.


What is that?


----------



## thestockdogcompany (Feb 26, 2012)




----------

